# Classic Filters



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all.....when I received my classic, contained in the box were three coffee filters which I assume were.. one for Pods... one for one cup and one for two cups. Now I was advised to always use the two cup filter which seemed reasonable... however... if making an espresso in an espresso cup do I still use the two cup filter and if so does the 20/25 second delivery still stand.

A further cause for uncertainty is that close examination reveals that two sizes of tamper are required... one for the one cup filter and the larger one for the two cup filter.The larger tamper will not tamp the coffee correctly in the one cup filter.

I hope these queries make sense as I am a bit confused..... what it amounts to is.... does the 20/25 sec. delivery time also apply to the two cup filter when used for an espresso.

PLEASE help..... take care... Frederick


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Fred

The 'baskets' that fit the Gaggis Classic Portafilter both take the 58mm tamper.

If you want a single it is actually easier to use the double basket and put the cup under one of the spouts only.

Using the single basket is a little different than using a double basket, in the way you pack the coffee and tamp.

The same theories apply (timing etc) but the dosing (how much coffee you need) varies slightly.

How far down in the single basket are you trying to compress the coffee?

How far down does your tamper go?

What model tamper do you have?


----------



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Glen.... the tamper is similer to yours.. wooden handle and bright chrome finish. I just press as hard as I can but I am sure I do not achive the 40lbs that is recomended. I use about one and a half measures of beans and grind to the third setting on the grinder. This then takes about 20/25 seconds to fill an espresso cup. I think I am compressing the coffee as far as it would go but I get the impression that the tamper is going down as far as it will go as there is a lip round the filter that will stop the tamper. I did do a grind at the next setting.. that is the fourth and not the third and the time was reduced to about 10/12 seconds so it looks as if the third setting is correct. If I do an espresso there is a thick creama and this is what I have after breakfast. After dinner,on the same settings I three quarter fill a Cappachino cup,add a teasoon of brown sugar and top it up with double cream,,, I bet that made you shudder.There is always a nice thick topping of creama which always holds the sugar.... and that is my favourite drink.

The beans I am using at the moment are not the best but I have now purchased 250grms of "Bolivia Machacamarca BV" and 250g. of Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira 2008-2009".... from "Has bean" coffee place... one of which is much dearer than the other so I will be able to do a direct comparison.When all is said and done, taste, like smell is a very personal thing and what taste nice to one person tastes rubbish to another. ( I like Marmite!!!!)

I should be on the taste trail by the week end.

Many thanks Glenn for your interest... I think I am the only one that posts any questions and you are the only one that takes the trouble to reply so many thanks Glenn.

Looking forward to your reply.... Frederick


----------

